
Tesla Model 3 problems threaten company's future, Elon Musk's job - mpweiher
http://www.businessinsider.de/tesla-model-3-problems-threaten-company-future-musks-job-2018-1
======
tzm
> Tesla has no hope of hitting its goals for the Model 3 in 2018.

> The math is simple: Tesla is spending as much as General Motors every
> quarter — about $1 billion — to produce and sell a fraction of the vehicles
> that GM does.

> To make matters worse, Tesla is striving and failing to build a pretty
> simple vehicle. The Model 3 is basically an electric Honda Accord.

The author is an idiot.

